# Ducks or Geese



## ILDUCKER (Aug 8, 2003)

anyone starting to see any numbers of ducks or geese feeding in the fields out there yet? My blood pressure is starting to rise Give us some reports from up north to get us by till season starts...

Chad


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I've just started to see my first feeds, should get better pretty much daily.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Saw a big feed on the MN side last night on the way home from the lakes!!!! WOW!!


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Went out last night for a look and found a pea field that the ducks were piling into. Did not see any geese though. You would have thought it was Oct the way the ducks where coming in.


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Saw a harvested wheat field on the south side of 2, west of DL that was covered with thousands of ducks...plenty of geese in the fields two on my 2 1/2 hr journey...


----------



## Timber2005 (Jul 8, 2005)

In the SE MN area I am starting to see the nightly flights of geese to the fields, very beginning and not large numbers but it is a start. I am just finishing building my house in the country and we are near the line of flight so that is certainly giving me the itch........ Can't wait!!


----------



## BIRDSHOOTER (Jul 18, 2005)

Twice daily I've got 100-150 giants coming into a swathed wheat field bordering my back yard.   :sniper:


----------



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

I cant wait to go for duck and geese.... I have not get a chance to get geese decoys because I have to pay over $2,000 for my dog training and it will be done two more weeks and she is doing very well ... I cant wait to take her out and hunt with me. Very first time pro hunting dog.. but of course I have english setter but she did good but not greatest from other trainer who didnt do well with my dog. Good luck with u guys :beer:


----------



## sierra03 (Jan 27, 2005)

wow, over $2000 worth, you should have a successful year. And many following. I cant wait to get going in a career, pay off school, and get as pumped for the seasons like you. Im a little afraid of the next two years...gonna be busy. Good luck fishunt with your adventures.


----------



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

thanks


----------



## Quackkills9 (Oct 25, 2004)

2g's ? thats just plain crazy... for me :homer:


----------

